

How Girls Are Developing Earlier in an Age of 'New Puberty' - Futurebot
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2014/12/02/367811777/how-girls-are-developing-earlier-in-an-age-of-new-puberty

======
hackerjam
my initial reaction on seeing this headline was... this kind of news doesn't
belong on hn but after i read the gist of the article on npr, i find i'm
appalled. how, in all conscience, can we ignore this. we can't.

is it the plastics? the endocrine disrupters we're flushing down the toilet?
the factory farm diet we're all consuming?

and what about boys? without going into the gory details, aren't they being
impacted too?

as a society, what do about this? is it too late to roll back the clock... go
back to how it used to be when girls were girls and boys were boys -- at least
until they became teenagers, by then they are a different creature altogether
-- and we didn't have to worry about the age of new puberty.

